# RE: Flooring for mudroom



## firefighterjake (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking for ideas for flooring for our mudroom/bathroom/oil boiler room.

We painted this area with cement paint, but it's coming up in a few places due to the heavy wear . . .

Whatever we put down needs to be water-proof in case of a toilet over-flow or break in the plumbing . . . also needs to be relatively flexible as this area is sloped to a floor drain.

This area is on a concrete slab . . . not sure if it has insulation underneath . . . I do know it can get a bit chilly . . . especially since we only run a small electric heater in the area as our oil boiler doesn't run and keep the area quite as warm as it used to in the old days (note, I didn't say the "good old days") when we burned oil.

We were looking at Allure vinyl strip flooring that clicks and locks as it is flexible and would mold to the floor . . . but in doing some reading it seems as though there are a lot of complaints about the noxious odor and some other issues with the glue not holding up and leading to the vinyl curling.

At this point I am not really sure in what direction to go . . . one place recommended vinyl . . . I forget the type, but he showed us a piece and it was much thicker than the vinyl tile I have used in the past and the guy claimed you could just put it down without glue.

Suggestions?


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I think that you are talking about two different Allure products. The click and lay version does not have adhesive and is a newer product, just a couple of months. The Lay and stick version is a bit thinner and has had the issues that you mentioned - at least according to some of the compliant websites.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 8, 2011)

I have put down the allure composite stuff (with the adhesive overlap connections), both the "wood like" and "tile like" and I dont recall it smelling at all. It eats razor blades when you're cutting it, but I have it all over, on concrete slab adn its just fine. I have had no problems with peeling either.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 8, 2011)

How about concrete epoxy?

It comes in many colors and holds up well.  I did my garage almost 3 years ago and it still looks great.  Only major "damage" to is is from hot stuff falling on it (welding, torch cutting, etc).


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input . . . didn't realize that there is a newer click and lock product RetiredGuy . . . I may just look in to that product . . . and it's good to hear of at least one person who likes the stick and glue stuff and has had no problems.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

HD calls it Allure Ultra.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks again RG . . . I may have to take a closer look . . .  if it is truly a click and lock product that may be perfect for me.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 9, 2011)

Jake, here is what we put in our entryway. No glue. Just slip it together and lay down. So far we really like it and it does look good. 

flooring


----------



## nate379 (Nov 9, 2011)

What happens when it gets wet?

I have a high quality laminate floor in my house and it puffed up a little bit in a few spots over the years.  One from the washing machine leaking, the other the dog messed the floor and it sat there for 7-8hrs before anyone was home.

Wet footprints, snow melt isn't a problem, but I'd worry with the water heater/boiler, as well as a toilet overflow or even just a bit of water dripping from a person taking a bath/shower.

If it was ME doing the install I'd either do some kind of concrete coating, a vinyl product like glue on tiles or linoleum or reg ceramic tile.  BUT then again I have seen crazier things done, like shag carpet in a bathroom (yes even around the toilet!)


----------



## stub (Nov 9, 2011)

In my experience, setting 12" ceramic tile using thinset mortar is as easy and cheap as anything else.  Lay it one day, grout it the next and your done for 20 years.  You may have adhesion issues with the paint  - suggest trying to remove that down to bare slab (paint stripper?).  For a living area, embed heat cables in your thinset under the tile.  I did that in 2 bathrooms on slab.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the Armstrong Exquisite vinyl plank floating flooring in my mudroom from Lowe's.  Going on year two and it looks great.  These are the peel and stick overlap edge type.  Simple install and very tough.  It looks just like wide oak plank flooring.  I put 1/4" ply over the old wood floor to level it all out.  One thing with vinyl, is that the floor under it needs to be pretty smooth, or the imperfections can show up through the vinyl.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 12, 2011)

We had vinyl put down in the living, laundry, and back bed rooms a couple years ago (should have spent the money on a new stove  :cheese: ).
It came in big rolls like carpet, and it's pretty thick. We have dogs, and live in an area with lots of sand coming in the house and it still looks like it did when new 
(well, after we've cleaned).
Don't remember the name, but I could find out. I think we have a couple of leftover pieces. 
For a small area like a mudroom (assuming it's a small mudroom), you could do it yourself.
ETA: The back bedroom and living room are slab. We had carpet, but the dogs couldn't get along with it. :coolsmile:


----------



## Dune (Nov 13, 2011)

Tile works very well on concrete slab and is a good DIY. 
Flagstone or slate would be good also.


----------



## Hass (Nov 13, 2011)

If you want the cheap way out... Epoxy is a great way.

Even cheaper is just regular industrial concrete heavy traffic floor paint.
Go to any sherwin williams or reputable paint seller (I highly recommend SW for this) and tell them what you want.

Slop down two coats, it goes on fairly thick... then two coats of sealant, and it'll be good for a long long time.


----------



## blacktail (Nov 15, 2011)

I can NOT recommend the Allure Trafficmaster. I put it in my entry and kitchen. No matter how the panels were lined up there are tiny gaps. Mine is a light color so the gaps are easy to see.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a seasonal camp that was built on a concrete slab .I have tried numerous paints & sealers but they all either wore off with traffic or bubbled up due to the lack of a vapor barrier being put down under the slab . About 3 years ago I put down the Alure overlapping glue joint flooring & have been VERY pleased with it . No adhesive smells at & it has been the ONlY flooring product that I could find that is water proof . Many products say water resistant . I recogmend it 100 % . I,m wondering how difficult it is to put together the click & lock type Alure product .


----------

